# Shimano Socorro or Penn Fierce?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Shopping for a 3 or 4000 series for the bay and a 6000 series for the surf. Which is better?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoo (Mar 25, 2014)

I own a Fierce 6000 that I use in the surf.

Pros:


Puts up with a good beating
Easy to access gears to lay on thick coat of grease
No problems with bail accidentally closing
Handle screws on from handle side, not from opposite side
Gear ratio is allows for quick retrieval
Good drag clicker
Strong enough drag
Assembled firmly so there is no jiggle when you're bringing in a big one

Cons:


I prefer more line capacity
No way to turn off the anti-reverse for backreeling

Overall, at this price point I'm not sure there is a better spinning reel for hard surf use. Technically, the more expensive reels with the stronger drag (Spinfisher, Battle, Torque, etc.), watertight seals (Spinfisher, Torque), and quick drag adjust (Spinfisher) should be superior, but I've noticed no problems with the drag or from water damage as long as you keep everything greased and oiled. If I had to buy again I would buy a 7000 for more line capacity. Unfortunately, Penn doesn't install the On/Off switch for the anti-reverse like they used to and it might be a dealbreaker for me on future purchases.


----------



## dstoch (May 9, 2013)

I've been real happy with my Shimano Sedona 4000 on an 7' Allstar popping rod. 160 yds of 12 or 265 yds of 15 braid and 20 lbs of drag. Granted, this is my first season with it but it seems to holding up just fine washing it down as soon as I get home.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a fierce 4000, use that thing like there isnt a tomorrow. Got to the point where it seized up and i thought she was a gonner. I kept using it even when it was almost completely seized and now its to about 80-90% of where it was before. 

I highly recommend the reel for the price.


----------



## KingJetty (Jul 21, 2014)

Why not get a Battle? Better construction and smooth drag with the Ht100. They should be going on big sale with the new Battle 2 around the corner


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

well yes there will be a sale, but thats really the only reason i would choose it over the fierce. Fierce ~$60, battle ~$90. Personal preference really.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm looking to get a Battle for Kingfish and Ling out at the rigs. I never fished with a spinning rig and not sure which model to purchase? Suggestions needed!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I own Fierce 8000,6000 and 4000. I love the reel! Smooth, durable and strong. I've has my 8000's for about 2 years now. 38" red with no problem and 3-4' shark with no problem! For the money it's a 10!


----------

